# La première fois



## Bassman (25 Février 2009)

La première fois, moment de panique et d'extrême douceur.

Le coeur qui bat la chamade, les mains qui ne savent pas s'y prendre. L'envie de faire bien, de ne pas se louper, mais l'excitation et l'appréhension prend le dessus.

La première fois fût, comme souvent parait il, pas terrible. Parce que l'on ne savait pas vraiment ce que l'on faisait, parce que c'était terriblement intimidant et parce que l'on voulait bien faire.

Mais bien faire quoi ? Béh oui, c'était la première fois.

La première fois, c'était à 2 dans un duvet 1 personne, c'était au milieu d'autres personnes. Ont-ils entendu quelque chose ? On ne l'a pas su, et puis on s'en est foutu sur le moment.
Les questions ne se posaient pas, on était dans notre bulle.

La première fois, les mains sont moites, les gestes approximatifs et maladroits.

La première capote, puis en fait la deuxième directement.

Cette première fois encensa nos certitudes.

La première fois, il y a eu ce regard complice le lendemain matin.
Je lisais dans ses yeux, elle lisait dans les miens, et de le savoir, le coeur tapait plus fort dans la poitrine.
Les choses n'étaient plus les mêmes après cette première fois, le monde avait changé.
Boulimie d'amour, faim de douceur, gourmand de tendresse.

Finalement, cette première fois reste géniale, parce que c'était nous deux.


----------



## boodou (25 Février 2009)

Et la 2ème fois ?


----------



## duracel (25 Février 2009)

duracel a dit:


> C'est déjà la routine.... :rateau:


 
Sinon, Blob?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Aaah la première fois nous avions 16 ans, ça s'est assez mal passé .


----------



## krystof (25 Février 2009)

A l'heure où j'écris, il semblerait que Mackie ne puisse pas encore intervenir dans ce thread


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2009)

krystof a dit:


> A l'heure où j'écris, il semblerait que Mackie ne puisse pas encore intervenir dans ce thread



mais si monsieur, étant le digne fils de monsieur lamokcocadix (a les yeux de velours), je n'aurai pas assez de place pour tout dire 

Mais depuis je ferme toujours les portes


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

ah, si je pouvais l'effacer cette première fois...  et si je pouvais la donner à quelqu'un qui mériterait plus mon coeur...

Trop jeune, naïve, inexpérimentée et entre les mains d'un garçon peu scrupuleux... moi qui croyait au romantisme et à la douceur... (ils existent et je les ai trouvé depuis, je vous rassure :love: )
Ce ne sont que des souvenirs lointains que je voudrais enterrer, oublier... quelle déception !


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2009)

C'était il y a longtemps, et je préfère oublier. Une catastrophe.




Mais _elle_, inoubliable, même si disparue de ma vie.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Je m'en souviens pas, j'étais trop jeune. 


  

_PD : blob. _


----------



## katelijn (27 Février 2009)

T'as raison, rien a voir avec la plomberie!


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Trop jeune, naïve, inexpérimentée et entre les mains d'un garçon peu scrupuleux...



C'est donc toi qui a eu à faire au désanusseur de Montargis :afraid::afraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Février 2009)

n'exagérons rien  tout de suite les grands mots et les trucs trash :love:


----------



## DeepDark (27 Février 2009)

La première fois je l'aimais, elle m'aimait.
C'était bien.
C'était parfait.
On a de suite remis ça 

De très bons souvenirs donc.
Je ne regrette rien.



C'est ça l'important non?


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Février 2009)

Je savais que j'avais déjà raconté ça, mais j'ai mis du temps à me rappeler où...









Et pour répondre, bien plus tard, à celui qui m'avait alors dit ça : 
"De ce moment, elle s'en souvient certainement... De ton prénom... c'est une autre histoire ", et bien, je ne sais pas si elle s'en souvient. Et ça ne me console pas d'avoir oublié le prénom de celle qui m'a dépucelé.


----------



## Nobody (27 Février 2009)

La première fois... Je me souviens surtout du moment où je suis entré en elle, la conscience exacerbée d'une découverte, une attention très cérébrale, tout mon esprit concentré sur ce moment, sur cette partie de mon corps, comme si le monde se résumait à cet endroit précis, puis la douce étreinte de son sexe, la sensation nouvelle d'être complètement entouré, caressé comme je n'avais pas pu l'imaginer jusqu'à cet instant...

Pour le reste, je ne sais plus trop. Ça a dû être très mécanique, sans doute, je n'ai pas de souvenir...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Je m'en souviens.
De mon angoisse avant, surtout.
Mais je ne vous le raconterais pas.
Pas cette fois.
Je serais muet sur ça
pour une fois
une première fois.


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2009)

Pas terrible... elle voulait, elle insistait, moi je me sentais pas prêt... du coup j'ai trouvé ça pas top, je sais que j'éprouvais plus de plaisir en me branlant. Nan c'était fait à la va-vite, trop animal, pas assez romantique, j'ai préféré la suite, de loin, de très loin, et plus ça va plus j'aime ça, normal je crois.

Moi j'étais amoureux d'elle, le sexe à cette époque était presque surfait, j'y voyais juste une basse satisfaction animal, c'était pas tout à fait faux, y a coït et puis faire l'amour.

Mais bon maintenant j'aime bien les coïts aussi :rose:


----------



## katelijn (27 Février 2009)

Je l'ai renvoyé avec ces gaules en lui offrant une paire de cornes de daim ( de 9 ans).
Avec le consentement de mes parents!


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2009)

Nous étions jeunes
Nous étions saouls
Nous avons aimé
Nous nous sommes mariés


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Félicitations .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> N'empêche, heureusement que ce sujet mièvre et mal écrit n'a pas été ouvert pas un nioub, sinon ça aurait donné un truc du genre


Ah mais, pour ça *aussi*, DocEvil avait prévu un sujet.


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah mais, pour ça *aussi*, DocEvil avait prévu un sujet.



Yes ! Mais bon... fermé en 2003 quand même, ça date ! :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2009)

Comme quoi le doc a 6 ans d'avance.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Février 2009)

En te voyant poster ici, j'ai eu peur, je me suis dit :
"Arrhhh, l'ignoble va raconter sa première et pustulente fois. :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En te voyant poster ici, j'ai eu peur, je me suis dit :
> "Arrhhh, l'ignoble va raconter sa première et pustulente fois. :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


Je l'ai déjà dit : je me souviens pas j'étais trop petit.


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah mais, pour ça *aussi*, DocEvil avait prévu un sujet.



Ouais, encore un de ces sujets vaniteux dont tu as le secret
Ton nombrilisme porté aux dimensions de l'univers 
Heureusement que je n'ai pas un vieux pseudo pour l'avoir lu

Heu, sinon, y a pas quelqu'un pour le déverrouiller


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2009)

Et ben moi, j'espère que ce sera aussi bien que je l'imagine depuis 44 ans.


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu, sinon, y a pas quelqu'un pour le déverrouiller



Si. Et histoire de voir si c'est une bonne idée. :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et ben moi, j'espère que ce sera aussi bien que je l'imagine depuis 44 ans.


Euh, ça compte les abus des modérateurs de MacG ou bien?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

La première fois, c'était de la Super Skunk 

Quelle claque dans la tronche, rien compris pendant quelques heures


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Oahhh ! Tu fumes de la drogue ?
Trop bieeeeeen !!!  :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oahhh ! Tu fumes de la drogue ?
> Trop bieeeeeen !!!  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Et sinon, question première partie de jambes en l'air, y'a du monde pour raconter, ou bien y'a juste que des puceaux et des timides, ici ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2009)

Moi je voudrais bien raconter! 

Mais j'me souviens de rien. 



(Je l'ai peut-être déjà dit...  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Puceau et timide en même temps, j'ai droit ?


----------



## boodou (2 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Puceau et timide en même temps, j'ai droit ?



Oui tu as le droit ... mais on n'y croit pas trop


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Et pourtant&#8230;

Mais j'entrevois la lumière au bout du tunnel : je vais fumer de la super skunk moi aussi, comme ça, je serai tout d'un coup super beau, intelligent, spirituel et je perdrai mon pucelage en même temps que je gagnerai de la confiance en moi !

C'est important de comprendre les choses essentielles dans la vie !
Et puis après, je pourrai poster des bites en béton, en verre, en macramé ou en mousse au chocolat dans les fils de macgé !

Le forum m'a sauvé la vie !!! :love:
Merci macgé !


----------



## jugnin (2 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je voudrais bien raconter!
> 
> Mais j'me souviens de rien.
> 
> ...



Cest normal, mon petit Bobby, tu avais ingurgité un cocktail à base de GHB, Datura et LSD. Ce quon était cons, à cette époque hein ? Le GHB, cétait lactivité à thème de la soirée. Onze verres, pour onze convives, dont un seulement était un placebo. Celui qui avait été désigné par le sort prenait la charge de veiller à la sécurité du groupe, et de filmer la soirée. Le capitaine de soirée, cétait moi.

Jai assisté à une véritable corrida, comme il ne sen était plus fait depuis Sodome (à lépoque, jy étais incarné en marchand de pièces détachées équines). La charte, ainsi que mon intégrité morale, minterdisent de reproduire ici ce que jai y vu. Jai fui avant la fin, javoue, quand tu as voulu me faire passer à la casserole. Au sens propre du terme, avec du curry. Jai décidé de menfuir avec la bande, sans me retourner (cest une image, en réalité, jai fui à reculons. On ne tourne pas le dos aux prédateurs), bien décidé à rompre le contact. Cest à Rennes que je me suis racheté une conduite, en passant mon permis, certes, mais aussi en devenant catholique de droite, choriste et chef scout. Et puis, je me suis inscrit sur Macgé, et tu es arrivé. Jai réussi à faire semblant jusquà aujourdhui, mais ta détresse moblige à sortir de mon mutisme.

Je peux taider, à supposer que tu veuilles connaître lidentité de ta première partenaire (ainsi que la seconde et les trois autres), leur âge, et, détail non négligeable, leurs espèces respectives.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> La première fois, c'était de la Super Skunk
> 
> Quelle claque dans la tronche, rien compris pendant quelques heures



Tout s'explique!


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tout s'explique!





Je devrais parvenir à faire mieux en pire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Personne n'en doute.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2009)

Y'a des sujets que je n'aborde pas avec des étrangers... 

Quand on voit les gorges chaudes que peut occasionner l'ouverture de quelques douzaines d'huîtres parmi les baveux qui sédimentent ici...


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

D'autant que les huitres, si on y fait attention, ça ressemble à des blobs.


Etrangers ou non


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


>



Tu postes pas souvent, mais quand tu le fais... ça sent... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

La rose et le jasmin ?


PS : blob


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2012)

La première fois. Je suis pudique et sentimental mais je vais vous raconter. Car cest une belle histoire damour.

Mes doigts qui tremblent sur le clavier. On mavait donné son adresse. On mavait dit que nous allions être faits lun pour lautre. Et cétait vrai ! Jamais je noublierai : porn-hot-babes-webcam.com. Quel doux souvenir Que ce nom évoque en moi tant de nostalgie et de bonheur perdu.
Puis elle : je laurai reconnu parmi des milliers dans sa lingerie coquine en dentelle noire. Faite pour moi : Natacha-236 ! Ah Natacha-236 ! Je clique sur sa fenêtre, branche la cam et le micro. Emotion. Connexion. Elle me dit : « Toi faire amour avec moi et moi heureuse ! ». Jétais si timide dun coup. Elle me dit : « Toi jamais faire amour ? ». Je laissais ma fierté de côté : « Oui cest la première fois ». Alors elle me dit : « Oh mon amour, moi apprendre à faire amour à toi ! ». Ah Natacha-236 Elle mavait donc avoué que jétais son amour !

Elle mexpliqua dabord comment bien rentrer les numéros de la carte bleue sur le pavé numérique. « Cela sappeler les préliminaires » quelle ma dit. Puis elle ondula son corps magnifique. Jétais déjà tout chose moi ! Et après elle me dit de bien baisser le pantalon. Javais le kiki tout dur. « Et après ? » que je lui ai demandé. Alors elle ma demandé mon adresse mail et ma envoyé un tuto sur flash vachement bien fait expliquant comment bien placer la main sur le kiki et bien faire le mouvement sans se faire mal. Alors nous avons commencé à faire lamour. Je memparais de son corps lascif sur lécran et je pris rapidement mon pied. A entendre ses cris de plaisir, fallait dire que je lavais sacrément satisfaite la petite cochonne ! Hé hé ! Pas mal pour un débutant ! 

A la fin je fis comme dans les films. Jallumais une clope et je lui dit : « Alors heureuse ? ». Natcha-236 me dit avec passion : « Ah mon amour toi donner moi plaisir et faire moi heureuse ! ». Puis dun coup elle devint triste. « Moi avoir encore envie faire amour avec toi mais moi pas savoir si toi veut encore parce que ». Mais cétait la passion alors je lui dit : « Tout ce qui te rendras heureuse ma chérie je le ferai ! ». Alors elle me dit quil fallait mettre des chiffres plus importants après les numéros de la carte bleue parce que la première fois cétait « offre découverte ». On a fait lamour encore deux fois. 

Notre histoire damour a duré quelques mois. Une vraie passion en fait. J'étais si heureux ! Je le criais sur les toits ! Même que mon banquier l'a su, c'est dire ! Je lui ai proposé de la présenter à mes parents mais elle na pas voulu. Puis elle a disparu du site. Jai éprouvé les terribles blessures du chagrin damour : 3 semaines de tendinite au poignet. Jai voulu en finir avec la vie. Aucune explication sur notre rupture. Pourquoi ?

Mais je men suis sorti. Depuis je vis une relation épanouie avec Mathilda-627. 

Mais Natacha-236 restera toujours dans ma mémoire. Et à chaque fois que je passe devant le rayon Kleenex au supermarché, je pense à elle


----------



## patlek (12 Janvier 2012)

Moi, la première fois, j' étais contre.
Je voyais vraiment pas ce que les gns trouvait a çà, je regardais ceux qui le faisait et je me disais qu' ils était cons.
Mais je l' ai prise, et l' ai portée a ma bouche, un gout pas terrible. ma tete a tournée.
Mais depuis, on a fait un bout de chemin ensemble, on ne s' est jamais quittés, j' ai dépensé une fortune pour elle, elle m' a rendu accro, et pourtant, je ne sais pas si je l' aime réellement, je pense a elle régulièrement, j' aimerais bien la quitter.
Putain de cigarette!


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a des sujets que je n'aborde pas avec des étrangers...
> 
> Quand on voit les gorges chaudes que peut occasionner l'ouverture de quelques douzaines d'huîtres parmi les baveux qui sédimentent ici...



J'avais du rater ça à l'époque, m'étonne qu'il n'y ait pas un puritain qui en ait profité pour dire que lui ne crachait pas sur les moules.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2012)

Moi, la première fois, c'était avec une fille qui s'appelait Rose-Marie (Hé ouais !) et elle m'a laissé tomber un mois après pour un gars qui avait une bagnole pourrie ... tandis que moi j'avais seulement un vélo !
En fait, je n'ai pas du lui laisser un souvenir impérissable ...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> et elle m'a laissé tomber un mois après pour un gars qui avait une bagnole pourrie ... tandis que moi j'avais seulement un vélo !



Quelle salope !  Préférer le bagnoliste dégueu à l'élégant cycliste... La chienne !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

La première fois je suis allé un peu vite. Depuis j'ai appris à maîtriser mes émotions et je délivre maintenant des prestations de haut de gamme. Tout le secret réside dans la maîtrise de soi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> je délivre maintenant des prestations de haut de gamme.



Pitin ! Le reuf à Zahia !


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, je n'ai pas du lui laisser un souvenir impérissable ...:rateau:



Cedi dit, à l'époque, le souvenir le plus impérissable qu'on pouvait laisser, c'était un polichinelle dans le tiroir. C'était pas forcément le but recherché


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Quelle salope !  Préférer le bagnoliste dégueu à l'élégant cycliste... La chienne !


Tu l'as dit ! ... mais le "bagnoliste" en question n'a jamais su qui lui a crevé les 4 pneus ... deux fois !:love::love:
Quand je pense qu'elle ne m'a jamais rendu mon Teppaz en plus !


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2012)

punk 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

la premiere fois je lui ai peté le cul et je ne l'ai jamais revue  et je m'en tape le coquillard  et je n'avais pas de bagnole


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu l'as dit ! ... mais le "bagnoliste" en question n'a jamais su qui lui a crevé les 4 pneus ... deux fois !:love::love:
> Quand je pense qu'elle ne m'a jamais rendu mon Teppaz en plus !



T'aurais du foutre du chuc' dans le réservoir aussi ! 

Pour Teppaz je ne connaissais pas la marque mais il y en avait un chez mes grands-parents quand j'étais minot.  Tu viens de me filer un coup de nostalgie (sans le faire exprès ).


----------



## 'chon (12 Janvier 2012)

Je venais d'avoir 16 ans, il attendait depuis longtemps, il voulait me sauter.
Il est venu me chercher après minuit, devant la maison et je suis sortie en cachette. 
Sur son Piaggio, _under the full moon_, nous avons rejoint la maison de ses parents puis sa chambre, à 3 km seulement.
Je me souviens d'avoir gardé mes mi-bas Dim, de la légèreté de son  corps, de son odeur, de Marvin Gaye I heard it through the grapevine,  Gainsbourg Sous le soleil exactement! et *Bashung*, un disque.. 
Nous avons fumé, lui un joint, moi ce qu'il restait à consumer.
Il m'a ramenée quelques heures plus tard et je suis allée au collège.. 

(Oui, j'étais une piètre élève..:rose


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> la premiere fois je lui ai peté le cul et je ne l'ai jamais revue  et je m'en tape le coquillard  et je n'avais pas de bagnole



Californicateur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> T'aurais du foutre du chuc' dans le réservoir aussi !
> Pour Teppaz je ne connaissais pas la marque mais il y en avait un chez mes grands-parents quand j'étais minot.  Tu viens de me filer un coup de nostalgie (sans le faire exprès ).


Arff ! On dit aussi du "chuc" chez vous ?  .... 

En fait, j'ai revu Rose-Marie tout-à-fait par hasard il y a quelque temps et j'ai appris qu'ils avaient fini par se marier pour divorcer quelques années après... comme elle était chargée comme une mule avec ses courses, j'ai présumé qu'elle n'avait pas de bagnole et j'ai proposé de la raccompagner et de poser son c... sur le cuir patiné de ma BM... je suis encore honteux de cette vengeance mesquine mais ô combien méritée intervenant plus de 40 ans après...:rateau:
Comme certains ne manqueront pas de demander : "Et après l'avoir raccompagnée, tu as remis ça ???" ... A ceux-là je répondrai : "Ben non, elle est vieille maintenant" ... :rateau::rateau::rateau: ... bien entendu, je plaisante !!!!!! ... un tout petit peu !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arff ! On dit aussi du "chuc" chez vous ?  ....
> 
> En fait, j'ai revu Rose-Marie tout-à-fait par hasard il y a quelque temps et j'ai appris qu'ils avaient fini par se marier pour divorcer quelques années après... comme elle était chargée comme une mule avec ses courses, j'ai présumé qu'elle n'avait pas de bagnole et j'ai proposé de la raccompagner et de poser son c... sur le cuir patiné de ma BM... je suis encore honteux de cette vengeance mesquine mais ô combien méritée intervenant plus de 40 ans après...:rateau:
> Comme certains ne manqueront pas de demander : "Et après l'avoir raccompagnée, tu as remis ça ???" ... A ceux-là je répondrai : "Ben non, elle est vieille maintenant" ... :rateau::rateau::rateau: ... bien entendu, je plaisante !!!!!! ... un tout petit peu !



T'aurais du lui piquer ses courses...


----------



## patlek (13 Janvier 2012)

Ou lui offrir un vélo.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2012)

Oui.
Mais sans selle.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Non on dit pas chuc mais j'ai vu Les Ch'tis alors je me suis dit qu'en wallonie ça devait pas être si différent. 

Et sinon t'as récupéré ton Teppaz ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Et sinon t'as récupéré ton Teppaz ?


 ... J'ai pas osé demander  !!!!!
Pffffff !!! Un si bel "électrophone" couleur vert d'eau et ivoire ... j'avais épargné plus de 6 mois pour me le payer ... d'occase !:rateau:
En plus, on pouvait même y mettre des piles ... avec ça t'écoutait au maximum 10 45T mais c'était bien quand même ... larme...
Si ca tombe, elle l'a revendu pour payer des nouveaux pneus à son bagnoleux !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'ai pas osé demander  !!!!!
> Pffffff !!! Un si bel "électrophone" couleur vert d'eau et ivoire ... j'avais épargné plus de 6 mois pour me le payer ... d'occase !:rateau:
> En plus, on pouvait même y mettre des piles ... avec ça t'écoutait au maximum 10 45T mais c'était bien quand même ... larme...
> Si ca tombe, elle l'a revendu pour payer des nouveaux pneus à son bagnoleux !



T'as bien fait de pas te maquer avec elle finalement ! 

En plus Rose-Marie, moi je l'aurai appelé Marie-Rose à la longue, du nom du produit qu'on utilisait pour tuer les poux !  Ah les shampoings à la Marie Rose qui te laissait une odeur de vinaigre dans les cheveux pendant une semaine ! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> T'as bien fait de pas te maquer avec elle finalement !


Mwouais ... mais au moins j'aurais récupéré mon Teppaz !:rateau:


----------



## patlek (13 Janvier 2012)

Inconsolable...

Tiens, qui sait s" il n' est pas là:

http://www.leboncoin.fr/annonces/offres/bretagne/occasions/?f=a&th=1&q=teppaz


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Moi la première fois, je me suis bien marré au début parce que j'étais en train de faire des cornes à son mec.

Mais son mec est arrivé et il avait de vraies cornes ! J'ai eu une de ces trouilles !

Ben oui son mec avait été médaillé au concours général agricole dans la catégorie "race limousine".

:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Ben oui son mec avait été médaillé au concours général agricole dans la catégorie "race *limousine*".
> :rateau:


Pfffffff !!! Encore un qui avait une grosse bagnole ! ... ça craint quand même tous ces types !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffffff !!! Encore un qui avait une grosse bagnole ! ... ça craint quand même tous ces types !




Mais il se trainait dans sa limousine, un veau c'te caisse !  Charolais vraiment pas vite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Charolais vraiment pas vite !


Arffffffffff !!!!!  ... je reviens de suite, juste le temps de changer de froc !:love:


----------



## tatouille (14 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arffffffffff !!!!!  ... je reviens de suite, juste le temps de changer de froc !:love:



t'aurais du lui donner une fessé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h47 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Californicateur



:love:


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, la première fois, c'était avec une fille qui s'appelait Rose-Marie (Hé ouais !) et elle m'a laissé tomber un mois après pour un gars qui avait une bagnole pourrie ... tandis que moi j'avais seulement un vélo !
> En fait, je n'ai pas du lui laisser un souvenir impérissable ...:rateau:



Ah bah le mien il m'a laissé tomber un mois après pour une fille qui avait des lolos plus gros que les miens...   :soupir:

Et si je le recroisais aujourd'hui je pourrais même pas lui faire le coup de la BM...  :hein:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah bah le mien il m'a laissé tomber un mois après pour une fille qui avait des lolos plus gros que les miens...   :soupir:



(mais quel con)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Et si je le recroisais aujourd'hui je pourrais même pas lui faire le coup de la BM...  :hein:


 ... t'en fais pas, moi c'est une petite BM aussi !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## tatouille (19 Janvier 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... t'en fais pas, moi c'est une petite BM aussi !!!!!:rateau:



fume un petard et tais toi donc grand fou


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2012)

Et la dernière fois? y avez vous pensé?
Savoir qu'on va niker pour la dernière fois, ça  doit être flippant ! :affraid:
Quand on est vieux, on doit pas se poser la question (quoi que...), mais dans un cas de figure catastrophe "ptin cherie, vite une dernière fois avant que le Titanic coule" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Et la dernière fois? y avez vous pensé?



Continue de t'exercer  ça vaut toutes les suppositions
(Übung macht den Meister)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Quand on est vieux, on doit pas se poser la question (quoi que...), mais dans un cas de figure catastrophe "ptin cherie, vite une dernière fois avant que le Titanic coule" !!!


Mais non mais non !!!!! On essaie de trouver des trucs pour que ce ne soit pas la dernière fois....:rateau:

Exemples : les soirs d'orage, on essaie de faire "ça" sur la plate-forme dans l'espoir que ça le "foudroie" (Arf ! douloureux mais efficace !) - mon frère est jardinier, il m'a donné une provision de "tuteurs" (Arf ! mais ça fait un peu antenne GSM - peut être à coupler avec le premier exemple, pourquoi pas ?)

Quant au Titanic, je présume que tu voulais parler du Titanique ???:love:

Hihi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

...ça fait des mois que j'essaie vainement de trouver une fille dont le prénom serait "Talope" et qui verrait très bien dans la nuit noire ! .... Ben, si j'en trouve une comme ça ... ... je nique Talope !

:rose: Désolé !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

En cas de doute, il y a cette solution (trop voyante)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> En cas de doute, il y a cette solution (trop voyante)



Chouette ! un iBit !:love:


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Et la dernière fois? y avez vous pensé?
> Savoir qu'on va niker pour la dernière fois, ça  doit être flippant ! :affraid:
> Quand on est vieux, on doit pas se poser la question (quoi que...), mais dans un cas de figure catastrophe "ptin cherie, vite une dernière fois avant que le Titanic coule" !!!



On peut voir les choses autrement aussi..... Genre profiter de la situation pour passer par l'endroit interdit! En jouant sur les sentiments, dire que c'est ptêt la dernière demi-mole de sa vie... toussa toussa...  


Ah là là.... vivement que j'suis vieux tiens! :love:


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2012)

Pas con Fix, pervers, mais pas con...


----------

